# Difference clé 4g ou partage de connexion via iphone ?



## Welse (9 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Tout d'abord mille excuses si cette discussion ne figure pas sur le bon forum mais je ne sais pas où la poster ni où trouver des éléments de réponse ... 
Mon fils attaque la fac de médecine et l'appart qu'il occupe n'est pas sur une zone dégroupée (hé oui, il y en a encore ...). Les FAI proposent des abonnements avec un débit trop faible pour les besoins qu'il a (512 kbps) : téléchargement de docs, présentations, supports de cours, visio ...
J'envisage de lui prendre une clé 4g pour qu'il puisse travailler avec son mb pro, mais est ce que le partage de connexion via son iphone ne serait pas suffisant (hormis le volume de data que son forfait lui permet d'avoir) ? 
J'ai cherché sur le web (mal, peut être ...) mais mis à part des comparateurs 3G/4G ... et des sites marchands, je ne trouve pas ma réponse. 
Quelqu'un peut il me répondre ? 
Merci bcp pour votre aide !


----------



## Oizo (10 Septembre 2015)

Pour une utilisation quotidienne la clé 4G est je pense plus pratique. Mais au niveau débit le partage de connexion de l'iPhone sera équivalent. Il faudra veiller à brancher l'iPhone à chaque fois pour éviter la décharge rapide de la batterie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2015)

Pourquoi investir dans un clé 4G s'il a un iPhone (et l'abonnement qui va avec) ?

Avec l'iPhone, ça marche très bien.

Après, effectivement il faut surveiller le niveau de batterie de l'iPhone en cas d'usage intensif du partage de connexion. Mais est-ce vraiment un problème ?


----------

